# Topics > Related topics > History >  cyberneticzoo.com, Reuben Hoggett, Melbourne, Victoria, Australia

## Airicist

Website - cyberneticzoo.com

Author - Reuben Hoggett

----------


## Airicist

GE Walking Truck - Cybernetic Anthropomorphous Machine (CAM) 1969

Uploaded on Jan 30, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Sherwood Fuehrer's "Gismo the Peaceful" Robot - 1954

Published on Oct 31, 2015

----------

